# Solved: Error burning a DVD -R disc : Illegal Disc



## zoff (Feb 20, 2006)

I have to be the most unfortunate person when it comes to DVD burning. Im using Nero Express 6 and a LiteOn Burner. I tried twice and I got an illegal disc error, as you can see towards the end of the ff. report : Earlier today, I used a DVD +R disc and was successful. Any ideas??? 

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.68, size=160016 bytes, created 7/22/2004 5:33:44 PM 
Nero version: 6.3.1.26 (Nero Express)
Recorder: <LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S>Version: KS04 - HA 2 TA 0 - 6.3.1.26
Adapter driver: <> HA 2
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
CD-ROM: <HL-DT-ST CDRW/DVD GCC4244>Version: B101 - HA 1 TA 0 - 6.3.1.26
Adapter driver: <atapi> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : Hitachi HTS541060G9SA00 atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : HL-DT-ST CDRW/DVD GCC4244 atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
HL-DT-ST CDRW/DVD GCC424 D: CDRom0
LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S E: CDRom2
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 1014MB (1038712kB)
Free physical memory: 384MB (393344kB)
Memory in use : 62 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Static Write Speed Table: 0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

22.7.2006
DVD-Copy on the fly
5:55:35 PM	#1 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 126
Reader running

5:55:35 PM	#2 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 124
Writer LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S running

5:55:35 PM	#3 Text 0 File DVDCopy.cpp, Line 271
DVD Track-Information from source disc
S01 T01 Con 0x14 Start 0 Len 1199968 (gap 0) Blank 0 Res 0 Dmg 0 Mode TRM_DATA_MODE1 (0)

5:55:35 PM	#4 Text 0 File DVDCopy.cpp, Line 374
Max -1 tracks of 1 allowed to copy
1: 0 - 1199968 = 1199968, TRM_DATA_MODE1, block size 2048, read opt 0 (no read options)

5:55:35 PM	#5 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3152
Turn on Disc-at-once, using DVD media

5:56:34 PM	#6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 247
Last possible write address on media: 2298495 (510:46.45, 4489MB)
Last address to be written: 1199967 (266:39.42, 2343MB)

5:56:34 PM	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 259
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

5:56:34 PM	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2162
Recorder: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S, Media type: DVD-R
Disc Manufacturer: CMC MA - G. AE1
Disc Application Code: 64, Disc Physical Code: 193

5:56:34 PM	#9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 420
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================
Disc not writeable. Insert writeable disc.
(Medium in drive: Unknown. Medium required by compilation: DVD+R/RW, DVD-R/RW, DVD+R9 Double Layer.)

5:56:34 PM	#10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 813
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 (1 - Data (mode 1))
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 1199968 (1199968) = #1199968/266:39.43
not relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required, no patch infos 
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 1199968 blocks [LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S]
--------------------------------------------------------------

5:56:34 PM	#11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 984
Prepare recorder [LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x40; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 2457534464, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_RecDep_|_CtrlAdr_
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x00 | 0x41
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x00 | 0x41
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x00 | 0x41
1199968 | lead-out | 1 | 0x00 | 0x41

5:56:35 PM	#12 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1855
Burn process started at 8x (11,080 KB/s)

5:56:35 PM	#13 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2344
Verifying disc position of item 0 (not relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

5:56:35 PM	#14 Text 0 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1713
Set remaining time: 3:51,581 (231581ms) -> OK

5:56:35 PM	#15 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 2011
Recording mode: Sequential Recording Mode

5:56:35 PM	#16 Text 0 File Mmc.cpp, Line 20794
Set BUFE: supported -> ON , SMART-BURN : OFF

5:56:35 PM	#17 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 2152
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

5:56:35 PM	#18 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 8228
---- DVD Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD-R (2), Part Version: 5
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 26127F h
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 0 h
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Start sector number of the current Border-Out: 0 h
Start sector number of the next Border-In: 0 h
Media Specific [16..63]:
00 30 00 10 20 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .0..............
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

5:57:57 PM	#19 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1297
17:57:57.843 - LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1693S\H2 T0 : Queue again later

6:00:25 PM	#20 SCSI -1046 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1445
SCSI Exec, HA 2, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0A8D0000
Status: 0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
HA-Status 0x00 (0x00, OK)
TA-Status 0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
Sense Key: 0x02 (KEY_NOT_READY)
Sense Code: 0x30
Sense Qual: 0x05
CDB Data: 0x2A 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x60 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x00 0x00 0x00 
Sense Data: 0x70 0x00 0x02 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0A 
0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x30 0x05

6:00:25 PM	#21 CDR -1046 File Writer.cpp, Line 304
Illegal disc

6:00:25 PM	#22 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 229
all writers idle, stopping conversion

6:00:25 PM	#23 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 223
conversion idle, stopping reader

6:00:28 PM	#24 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 2394
EndDAO: Last written address was 8287

6:00:28 PM	#25 Text 0 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1713
Set remaining time: 0:00,000 (0ms) -> OK

6:00:28 PM	#26 Text 0 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1713
Set remaining time: 0:00,000 (0ms) -> OK

6:00:28 PM	#27 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1855
Burn process failed at 8x (11,080 KB/s)

Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\ADPU160M.SYS': Ver=v3.60a (Lab01_N(johnstra).010529-2218), size=101888 bytes, created 8/17/2001 4:07:32 PM 
File 'Drivers\PXHELP20.SYS': Ver=2.03.32a, size=20640 bytes, created 4/25/2005 4:03:00 AM (Prassi/Veritas driver for win 2K)
File 'Drivers\atapi.sys': Ver=5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158), size=95360 bytes, created 8/4/2004 12:59:44 AM (Adapter driver for src)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)

_Post edited by Cookiegal as requested by poster._


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Try a different brand of Media. All are not created equal...


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Here's an article about the media you're using. http://forums.afterdawn.com/thread_view.cfm/262544

Try Maxell, Taiyo Yuden or Verbatim (Sony if you can't find the others).

Also go here http://ww2.nero.com/nero6/enu/nero-up.php to get the lastest version of Nero 6. (6.6.1.4) Install Update-Package 1 and uncheck the Yahoo toolbar option.


----------



## zoff (Feb 20, 2006)

I would never have thought that brand mattered. I used 2 DVD-R HewlettPackard discs and both burns failed. Most of my data/movies are recorded on Maxell DVD +RW (from Walmart). I made duplicate copies on Memorex DVD +R and one disc already failed (subject of a recent thread). 

I'd appreciate if you could tell me where to purchase the better blanks, so I can reburn. Many thanks.

Oh and btw, is it advisable to burn at a slower speed? Thanks again.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

If the Maxell's are working for you, stay with those. Yes, burning at a slower speed can also help.


----------



## zoff (Feb 20, 2006)

Another question ... when do discs start to fail, if ever? The Maxell +RW were burned between 3 and 4 weeks ago. The Memorex +R about 2 weeks ago, and like I mentioned earlier, one had already failed

And how do I edit the original thread?.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I had the same problem you're having and I also have the same SOHW-1693S Lite-On burner as you. My problem cleared up when I updated the firmware from KS06 to KS0B. You have KS04 so you should probably update also if everything else you try fails.

The first thing I would is try different media, second update your Nero software and if you're still having problems then update the firmware, which you can get here: http://us.liteonit.com/us/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=153


----------



## zoff (Feb 20, 2006)

DONE! Many thanks for the links !!!

Regarding Nero, does data verification at the end of the burn ensure a perfect burn? If it detects an error does it correct it?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

No, the data verification doesn't ensure a perfect burn or correct errors, it's used when you burn data files and it checks the files on your hard drive to make sure they match what was burned to disc. It just kind of double checks a good burn. 

So anyway, are you burning successfully now?


----------



## zoff (Feb 20, 2006)

Stantley,

YES !!!

Well the burns are almost always successful, with the exception of random millisecond pixelation when I play them. But having the Verbatims gives me peace of mind that my recordings will be around longer.

And thanks for getting back pronto. Im going to uncheck the data verif. box so I save time.

I was going to return what I thought was a bad batch of CMC Mag aka HP -R discs when I decided to give it another go. Perhaps the new software and firmware did the trick! A successful burn after 2 failed ones! 

You've been a great help. Thanks!

BTW, +R discs need finalizing on DVD recorders. Nero doesnt do or show that but they still play on any compatible player. Is finalizing a hidden process in Nero? and What do you know of Samsung Upconvert DVD players?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

I'm glad you're back in action again. Nero will always finalize a disc unless you check 'Allow files to be added later (multisession disc)'. To find out more about your DVD player try here: http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers


----------



## zoff (Feb 20, 2006)

I've never encountered that multisession prompt. I just go straight to the copy DVD function. I tried burning at 8x which seemed just as fast if not faster than 16x. Can this be right?


----------

